# Indian lake



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anyone if the lake is starting to set up


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

From what I have heard,it is not. Yet. But that's just hear say. I'm an hour away.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah I am not far from you. Might hv to travel for ice this year


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Gene;s bait shop (937) 843-2551


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Is that where you call for ice report


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Indian still has open water for most part there has been a few people that have found ice they could walk on. No were near safe. If wind quits blowing it will set up good in the next week I'm hoping next weekend it will be pretty decent but also know once it hits 2 inches its gonna start turning into a zoo


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Philfish360 said:


> Does anyone if the lake is starting to set up


was at Indian yesterday, no safe ice that I can find, no-one fishing anywhere


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

A friend of mine lives there and told me no safe I was of today.I’m heading to Upper Michigan next week for some ice time . It’s 7-10” up there now.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

DaleM said:


> A friend of mine lives there and told me no safe I was of today.I’m heading to Upper Michigan next week for some ice time . It’s 7-10” up there now.


Yeah I'll hv to find someone to go up there with


----------



## matteo (Oct 7, 2020)

Found some hard water to play around on last night for a few hours. 3 keeper eyes and a couple croppies between the 2 of us. Got to try out my buddies new hub as well.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Were you on Indian.


----------



## matteo (Oct 7, 2020)

tsw said:


> Were you on Indian.


yes


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Where was it set up if I can ask


----------



## matteo (Oct 7, 2020)

South side of the lake


----------



## Diesel2018 (Feb 6, 2019)

How thick is the ice?


----------



## matteo (Oct 7, 2020)

I would say 3" to 3 1/2" where I was. Now by all means the whole lake isn't that good. I was fishing a small protected area if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Parking?
I’m looking at possibly giving Indian a shot for the first time (never been to the lake) this weekend. I’ve read through many posts about parking nightmares at Indian Lake. Is there a reason that people do not just park at the State Park? Is there no public parking/ access at Moundwood Boat Ramp?

I’m not looking for the best fishing area on the lake, I just want a place where I can park, access the lake, and not worry about getting towed.

Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Rooster said:


> Parking?
> I’m looking at possibly giving Indian a shot for the first time (never been to the lake) this weekend. I’ve read through many posts about parking nightmares at Indian Lake. Is there a reason that people do not just park at the State Park? Is there no public parking/ access at Moundwood Boat Ramp?
> 
> I’m not looking for the best fishing area on the lake, I just want a place where I can park, access the lake, and not worry about getting towed.
> ...





Rooster said:


> Parking?
> I’m looking at possibly giving Indian a shot for the first time (never been to the lake) this weekend. I’ve read through many posts about parking nightmares at Indian Lake. Is there a reason that people do not just park at the State Park? Is there no public parking/ access at Moundwood Boat Ramp?
> 
> I’m not looking for the best fishing area on the lake, I just want a place where I can park, access the lake, and not worry about getting towed.
> ...


I am in the process of getting to know the Indian Lake area, and trying to find where you can and cannot park can be a problem! So many places are private property. Find a good map and put some time & miles just scouting around?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It is a two hour drive from Cincinnati, so there is no reasonable way for me to scout the area. If It is my only option on Saturday, I plan to just park at the State Park.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Rooster, if you're worried about parking start at Blackhawk area. Theres plenty of parking there. You can fish within 10 yards of the parking lot. Also, theres an area near there called Lucys pond that you can walk to that has good fishing. I do not know if the ice is safe there just letting you know we fish there every year. Hopefully someone will post about ice conditions at Blackhawk.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! I will start at Blackhawk (saw it on the map but didn't know if it was public parking).


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Rooster-you are correct about Moundwood. There is plenty of public parking on both sides of the channel there. I don’t know the ice conditions there. I’ve fished the area through the ice in the past.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Rooster said:


> Thanks! I will start at Blackhawk (saw it on the map but didn't know if it was public parking).


i have no idea on conditions either but we ll be heading to indian on saturday to do some checking and will most likely be starting out at black hawk ramp


----------



## matteo (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a buddy who lives up there and as of yesterday Blackhawk was close but still not fishable. Safe areas as of now would be on the north side such as Dunns pond or long Island area. With these temps its been growing good so who knows what all will be ready by tomorrow? Just remember your spud bar!


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

Blackhawk, Long Island both had dozens of people on the ice today. Everywhere I fished today had 4+”. I fished Long Island for an hour and saw one fish caught. If people were on them, it wasn’t the places i was at. I got into a school of 6” white bass that killed some time haha. My first time I’ve fishing Indian, have a lot to learn.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

matteo said:


> I have a buddy who lives up there and as of yesterday Blackhawk was close but still not fishable. Safe areas as of now would be on the north side such as Dunns pond or long Island area. With these temps its been growing good so who knows what all will be ready by tomorrow? Just remember your spud bar!


Thanks for that. We re gonna check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Rooster said:


> It is a two hour drive from Cincinnati, so there is no reasonable way for me to scout the area. If It is my only option on Saturday, I plan to just park at the State Park.


I know Indian well and you may park at mound wood. at the end of the channel they dredged a nice hole last year


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Report is a little late. Saturday morning. Arrived at black hawk ramp. Walked out at sunrise behind a couple guys that had been out the day before. That was helpful as there were some areas of thin ice. And some ice that was impassable. Best ice we found was around 5". Ice seemed to have deteriorated some on our walk back in around 1pm. Pretty happy with our results for our first time on Indian ice. Dink gills and a few dink perch from first hole to last hole with a few keeper bluegill, 1 good perch, 3 saugeye- 7", 13", and 14", and 2 white bass. Black and silver 1/32 spoon tipped with waxworms and crappie nibbles worked well for me. Probably 20 or so folks out. Talked to some nice guys out there. Fun trip. Hope we can make it back soon.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

RMK said:


> Report is a little late. Saturday morning. Arrived at black hawk ramp. Walked out at sunrise behind a couple guys that had been out the day before. That was helpful as there were some areas of thin ice. And some ice that was impassable. Best ice we found was around 5". Ice seemed to have deteriorated some on our walk back in around 1pm. Pretty happy with our results for our first time on Indian ice. Dink gills and a few dink perch from first hole to last hole with a few keeper bluegill, 1 good perch, 3 saugeye- 7", 13", and 14", and 2 white bass. Black and silver 1/32 spoon tipped with waxworms and crappie nibbles worked well for me. Probably 20 or so folks out. Talked to some nice guys out there. Fun trip. Hope we can make it back soon.



That walk back in was more then likely the most sketchy **** I have ever been on ice fishing.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We fished Friday and Saturday at Indian. Stayed around the Long Island area. Fishing sucked both days. A few little perch, some little white bass and a few little gills. We didn't catch one crappie or saugeye. Talked to about 20 guys and they all were having the same luck. What surprised me were the snowmobiles running around. I saw them out on the main lake and up and down the channels. They were hauling butt. I suppose if they stopped they would have went through the ice . LOL.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Sleds and four wheelers! Nuts.... extended forecast is looking favorable. We ll be back for sure. I m stuck in the miserable warm weather of Florida for a week. When I get back it's on!


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

HookSet Harvey said:


> That walk back in was more then likely the most sketchy **** I have ever been on ice fishing.


Were you the single that walked out in front of us with the other two guys? We talked to you a bit in the lot and on the ice a couple times?? Walk out was slightly questionable but the walk back in was very borderline!


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anyone have any good reports everyone I talked to said very slow and small hopefully ice will build so we can get out to get them


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

I’ve heard some semblance of a bite around sunset. Morning bite, anemic.


----------



## matteo (Oct 7, 2020)

Didn't get out until around 2am but had a good feeling about this shallow bay. Unfortunately it was dink city. I haven't had a whole lot luck in the 12am to 5am time slot, but thats all I have to work with right now.I did try a new technique I picked up on this site recently where you draw them in with a blade bait or a rattle trap style lure and pick them up on the dead stick rod.


----------

